# Third attempt of ibsaudio



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

Do you think the ibsaudio will work on the third attempt?, im thinking about giving it another go.. as my ibs seems a bit more improved them before.. dono if this was due to the hypnosis or myself..Still a long way to go..Thank you


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

It took me three rounds also, before I saw real change, so there certainly is hope that you can see more improvement too. It certainly won't hurt to try another round. If you have specific questions or concerns, it is best you contact healthy audio and someone there will get back to you with personal private support. For some folks the journey is not a straight line, and they may see some improvement, then a bit of a delay, then further improvement. All the best to you and hope that you see further improvements!


----------

